# How Do You Return to the Warehouse?



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

Only driven 4 shifts now, and today I had to take my first package back to the warehouse because the customer cancelled the order. When I got back to the warehouse, everything looked locked up and there were people inside. After waiting about 5 minutes for someone to come to the door I left the package on the step since no one came out to help and I didn't know where to go. Is there specific places you have to go when it's late (8:30) or does that depend on the warehouse? Do you think they'll see the package or will someone snatch it and I get in trouble? I called support and saw the address was marked as cancelled, will this count against me for not delivering packages? Thanks everyone.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Probably depends on the location I know in Dallas we just drive in and the door opens


----------



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Probably depends on the location I know in Dallas we just drive in and the door opens


Dang I didn't even think to just drive in, I figured since it was late someone would meet me outside.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Some stations you can return it the next morning or next shift.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Should be a sign saying returns. Usually Lane 1.

It's 24/7 so someone is always there. ymmv....


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Throw the package at the building as you drive by, LOL!


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Set them in any open white van...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

DeathByFlex said:


> Set them in any open white van...


Ah.. now I know why I keep finding some odd packages in my van in the morning


----------



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> Throw the package at the building as you drive by, LOL!





DeathByFlex said:


> Set them in any open white van...





Chicago-uber said:


> Ah.. now I know why I keep finding some odd packages in my van in the morning


Seriously thank you guys, I needed the laughs today


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Ah.. now I know why I keep finding some odd packages in my van in the morning


You should just throw them out. They weren't assigned to you and Amazon will blame the idiots that they were assigned to. You'll have the last laugh.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You should just throw them out. They weren't assigned to you and Amazon will blame the idiots that they were assigned to. You'll have the last laugh.


If he took them then they were assigned to him.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> If he took them then they were assigned to him.


You need to read the above corresponding posts more carefully because your response is a FAIL.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You need to read the above corresponding posts more carefully because your response is a FAIL.


Stop getting caught up in your feelings.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

More failure


----------

